# Pulse Ox



## tfischer (Jul 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the Pulse OX (94760) can be billed with the E&M codes?

Thank you,


----------



## pvang (Jul 30, 2010)

*CMS resource*

No pulse oximetry is included when performed with an E/M visit. For confirmation look at the National Physican Fee Schedule RVU table because CMS assigns a ''T'' status indicator to CPT codes 94760-94761 which indicates that these services have rvus assigned but are payable only if there are no other services payable under the physician fee schedule billed on the same date by the same provider. 

Hopes this helps!

-Pa Tang Vang, RHIT


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 30, 2010)

This will be carrier discretion.  I have carriers that automatically bundle this into the E/M visit.  BCBS is one of them. "Pulse oximeters are considered incidental to office visits or procedures. Separate reimbursement is not provided for incidental procedures."

Also, check with your local Medicare carrier.  Many have LCD's for this service.


----------



## tfischer (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks to the two of you! That was the answer I was looking for.


----------

